# Uncle Sam, is part of my team



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Uncle Sam is part of my team and paid real well, he takes 25% of the profit I make on my business. I started figuring this cost a few years ago. You would think for 25% of my catering he would at least show up and wash dishes, or help serve. I was wondering if anyone else figures in Taxes when figuring out the cost of catering, or a quote. I always take employee taxes, labor, food cost into account. ?????? Do most people that cater figure in the taxes they pay, and isn't this just another cost of doing business. If you have sales tax in your state, you add that onto the bill.......Thanks ..Bill


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Suggest talking to your accountant


----------

